

Justin.tv VP Of Product Starts Stealth Mobile Sharing Startup, Yobongo - razin
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/08/justin-tv-yobongo/

======
Tygerdave
I'm looking forward to what Caleb comes up with here, his Toluu.com site is
great, if you haven't tried it and are looking for some interesting blogs /
podcasts be sure to check it out

------
cwsaylor
I've been playing with the beta and I love it. Cool idea.

